# Doggles



## TrickyShepherd (Aug 15, 2011)

My friend (Alexandria61) and I went to Petsmart to work with the dogs a bit and we stumbled across these dog sun glasses called Doggles. Anyway, Zira wasn't too thrilled on the idea, but I thought these pictures were cute (before she started pawing at them)...... Enjoy! 














"Hi guys!" lol... she was a bit confused, but liked them for about 2 minutes... then decided she wasn't a fan. Oh well.. haha 










Zira lookin' pretty cool with the doggles on! lol 










....She puts up with so much from me.... 

Anyway, I have a bit of extra time within the next weeks and now that she's doing a bit better with the Sibo issue, I think it's time to pull out the training lead and treats again.... She needs to be worked with badly! Hopefully I can get some pictures of her showing off her skills! :wub:


----------



## Alexandria610 (Dec 2, 2010)

It's really too bad she didn't take too well to them. I think they might help with her 'sunlight's scary' issue, like you mentioned. Regardless, she's ADORABLE as always! <3


----------



## TrickyShepherd (Aug 15, 2011)

Haha, yeah... I think they would have helped a little.. but, she hated them. Oh well! Hopefully she becomes less of a weirdo when her health gets better. lol


----------



## JackB. (Jul 29, 2011)

<------ haha, we did the same thing!


----------



## MicheleMarie (Mar 29, 2011)

lololol.
makes a great FB photo!!


----------



## Alexandria610 (Dec 2, 2010)

Alex can't compete with Zira's cool-ness LOL!










I still can't get over Zira lookin' around the store and all the groomers stopping and looking over at her, laughing their rear ends off and practically falling in the floor. And Zira, still just taking a little stroll around the asile, lookin' cool with her doggles. Priceless.


----------



## 1sttimeforgsd (Jul 29, 2010)

Cute!


----------



## e.rigby (May 28, 2011)

Haha, we've done the same thing


----------



## TrickyShepherd (Aug 15, 2011)

Haha! Thanks everyone! Love the other photos too! Glad to see I'm not the only one!! I think they are hilarious and make a great picture stop!


----------



## Ellie (Jun 26, 2009)

LOL! It's a nice thought to protect their eyes from UV rays, but getting a dog to put up with them is a whole other story


----------



## kiya (May 3, 2010)

Apache was not fond of his doggles.


----------



## Alexandria610 (Dec 2, 2010)

kiya said:


> Apache was not fond of his doggles.


But he looks so darn cool in them


----------

